# 52xv645u no display



## mofcharsky (Jul 13, 2012)

TV has sound and i can change channels but no picture any help to determine which board is the problem will be apreciated


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depending on the TV model, there is most likely only a single board. In any case, it's a matter of testing with schematics and test equipment. Not something that can be performed second hand.


----------



## mofcharsky (Jul 13, 2012)

Have test equipment where do I get a schematic for this TV. Have not worked on a TV in several years is SAMS photofacks still avaiable?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most TV manufacturers don't supply schematics much any longer. You would likely need to get them second hand from a repair technician.


----------

